# How do I go about filing a complaint to Sephora?



## frankenstain (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm sorry. I don't know where else to put this. 

I had a very bad experience at Sephora today and was very mistreated. If anyones been in the same situation or knows what to do, how exactly can I make a complaint? Should I call the mall and have the store number or something before I call Sephora's corp? Do you have any tips on how to deal with this?


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 26, 2008)

you can call the manager or call corporate.


----------



## frankenstain (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_you can call the manager or call corporate._

 
Do you know the right number I should call?


----------



## frankenstain (Jun 26, 2008)

I did it. I don't know what will happen from it but at least they know my store is mean...


----------



## scorplove (Jun 27, 2008)

I called their customer service number and they took the information down.

I called TWICE as a matter of fact, because I wanted to make sure they took what I said seriously.  Don't know if anything ever happened, because I haven't been in the store since (Beverly Center - LA).


----------



## COBI (Jun 27, 2008)

I filed a complaint through their e-mail contact us some months ago.

I received an automated response from the system.  Then about 3+ weeks later, I received an apology from the store manager, a promise to address the issues in staff training, and an offer to call him to make an appointment for a makeover and to "experience Sephora the way it's intended to be" or something to that affect.  I wasn't interested in a makeover; I just wanted the issues addressed as unacceptable.


----------



## frankenstain (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_I filed a complaint through their e-mail contact us some months ago.

I received an automated response from the system.  Then about 3+ weeks later, I received an apology from the store manager, a promise to address the issues in staff training, and an offer to call him to make an appointment for a makeover and to "experience Sephora the way it's intended to be" or something to that affect.  I wasn't interested in a makeover; I just wanted the issues addressed as unacceptable._

 
Yeah. I called corporate and the lady said they'd do something in about 2 weeks. I don't know what they could do to make anything better though. I just want what you said. For them to know what happened is not a good way to treat a loyal customer... I was thinking they would probably try to give me a gift card or something but I don't want to shop at Sephora anymore.


----------



## BAMBOOLINA (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh my god, what happened??? if you don´t mind telling, of course.


----------



## mommymac (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_I filed a complaint through their e-mail contact us some months ago.

I received an automated response from the system. Then about 3+ weeks later, I received an apology from the store manager, a promise to address the issues in staff training, and an offer to call him to make an appointment for a makeover and to "experience Sephora the way it's intended to be" or something to that affect. I wasn't interested in a makeover; I just wanted the issues addressed as unacceptable._

 
I had a bad experience at a Sephora store as well and I did the same thing filed a complaint through their e-mail system.  My second reply offered a $25 gift card, but I had to go to that store to get it, I didn't because I didn't want everyone to start treating me like the lady who complains, thought they should have mailed it to me if that is what they wanted to do.  I still go to Sephora's just not that store even though it's the closet store to me.


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 27, 2008)

u can always order anything u love online if the store is a no-go 4 u now! im not sure what happened but i hope they fix it!


----------



## COBI (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frankenstain* 

 
_I was thinking they would probably try to give me a gift card or something but I don't want to shop at Sephora anymore._

 
I half expected a gift card because that's such a standard thing to do now, but only had the makeover offer.  Funny thing about that to me was that I mentioned in my complaint that I was freelance makeup artist (as part of a point to illustrate how much I spent there); it just seemed odd to me to offer a makeover to an MA.


----------



## Seeking Refuge (Jun 27, 2008)

I too had a bad experience the last time I stepped foot in a Sephora. The whole time I was the store not one person asked if I needed any help, even though I clearly did. Then when I got to the counter, I had to wait a good five minutes or more for someone to even assist me with my check out purchase. I was so pissed when I walked out that I haven't been back since the beginning of April. And to top it off, it was my Birthday.


----------



## scorplove (Jun 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Seeking Refuge* 

 
_I too had a bad experience the last time I stepped foot in a Sephora. The whole time I was the store not one person asked if I needed any help, even though I clearly did. Then when I got to the counter, I had to wait a good five minutes or more for someone to even assist me with my check out purchase. I was so pissed when I walked out that I haven't been back since the beginning of April. And to top it off, it was my Birthday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow, that's shocking.  A Sephora with associates that you leave you the hell alone!  Wish I could experience that at the ones I frequent.


----------



## elektra513 (Jun 29, 2008)

I had 2 horrible experiences at Sephora, and the last time, I walked out to go  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in my car!! Then I drove home and called corporate and told them that IF I ever bought anything from Sephora again, it would be online b/c their retail CS sucks! Each experience was at 2 different locations.

The store called me two weeks later and humbly apologized to my voicemail, but when I called the lady back, I was told she'd be out of town for two weeks. 

I spend a lot of money there and I have 122 beauty points I have yet to redeem and I don't even care. Their SAs think every customer is an idiot and that it's ok to speak to them as such. I can't take that.


----------



## red (Jun 29, 2008)

OMG, all the Sephora stores in NY are so people friendly, they give you samples and treat you so nice .. never heard of this, a real shame really.


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_I had 2 horrible experiences at Sephora, and the last time, I walked out to go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in my car!! Then I drove home and called corporate and told them that IF I ever bought anything from Sephora again, it would be online b/c their retail CS sucks! Each experience was at 2 different locations.

The store called me two weeks later and humbly apologized to my voicemail, but when I called the lady back, I was told she'd be out of town for two weeks. 

I spend a lot of money there and I have 122 beauty points I have yet to redeem and I don't even care. Their SAs think every customer is an idiot and that it's ok to speak to them as such. I can't take that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's a real shame. I'm sorry that someone made you so upset you had to cry, that's not good
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I ever had someone treat me like that in a store, I would seriously go the hell off. There's no need to make a customer feel like shit, ever. The customer is the customer and how I was taught when working in CS, the customer may not always be right, but at the end of the day, the customer _IS_ the customer.

I've been to two different Sephoras in my lifetime. Both of them are very busy stores in Northern VA malls, but the girls working in there for the most part were really nice and helpful. I never had an issue, thank god.


----------



## frankenstain (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BAMBOOLINA* 

 
_Oh my god, what happened??? if you don´t mind telling, of course._

 
They called security on me. (Just to be clear I've never taken anything in my life and have spent hundreds in that store.) And it wasn't the first time either. I went a little batshit and got kicked out of the mall but I couldn't help myself. It was discrimination.


----------



## scorplove (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frankenstain* 

 
_They called security on me. (Just to be clear I've never taken anything in my life and have spent hundreds in that store.) And it wasn't the first time either. I went a little batshit and got kicked out of the mall but I couldn't help myself. It was *discrimination*._

 
Better becareful throwing the "D" word around here.  You'll have some people posting how it was your fault somehow and that the associate may have been justified in his/her actions.

You need to CALL CORPORATE to vent your frustrations.  I went through something similar, but security wasn't called.  I haven't been back in that location since.  I can barely tolerate looking at the front entrance of the store without wanting to role my eyes at somebody.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scorplove* 

 
_Better becareful throwing the "D" word around here.  You'll have some people posting how it was your fault somehow and that the associate may have been justified in his/her actions._

 





  I think that was a little uncalled for, I remember reading the other thread a lot, The ladies ( I think) were just trying to give different points of view. Discrimination is never right, and it's not the fault of the person discriminated against. Your situation was extremely complicated and I think every one felt bad that you had that experience. I know I did.


----------



## scorplove (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_





  I think that was a little uncalled for, I remember reading the other thread a lot, The ladies ( I think) were just trying to give different points of view. Discrimination is never right, and it's not the fault of the person discriminated against. Your situation was extremely complicated and I think every one felt bad that you had that experience. I know I did._

 
YOU did, but many others were making excuses for the associates behavior.  Everything in MY situation happened just the way I said it did, but by the end of the thread it had been switched around into something that was completely way off base.  Like I "deserved" what happened to me.

My uncomfortableness was REAL.  No, I wasn't crying and security didn't need to be called, but being confronted as if I was a potential thief was deeply disturbing, especially when I wasn't doing anything to warrant it.

*ETA:*  You'd be surprised at how wide-spread this problem is with Sephora.  I go to the Hollywood/Highland store now and the management style is completely different.  I told them what happened at the Beverly Center location and they told me that they have clients that will travel MILES to their location, because the Beverly Center associates leave their customers feeling very uneasy and they're not very knowledgeable.  

Even if you "think" I'm a potential thief you don't have to treat me like one.


----------



## CreamPuffer (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scorplove* 

 
_Wow, that's shocking.  A Sephora with associates that you leave you the hell alone!  Wish I could experience that at the ones I frequent._

 

LOL, me too.  I can't take two steps before someone is next to me asking me if I need any assistance.  Can't tell you how many times someone came up to me and handed me a basket even though I had like 1 or 2 things in my hand.


----------



## Brittni (Jul 1, 2008)

Fortunately, my Sephora associates are usually nice. A little overbairing with their ear pieces, though. I tend to think they're watching everyone like hawks assuming we're going to steal.

UNfortunately, my CCO and MAC have HORRIBLE customer service. The CCO girls are immature high school snobs and have treated me like crap even though I've made several big purchases there. I don't know if they are jealous or what. Every time I go there customers think I work there b/c I am so knowledgable compared to their own staff. 

And...My MAC is completely understaffed. I've never been helped or recommended any colors, and when I do grab a small chance to ask if they have any sample jars they are ALWAYS out. For over 1/2 year now. ALWAYS out of sample jars. And apparently they're not allowed to ask for more they have to wait for shipments. Whatever. RUDE.

I'm going to complaint to both CCO and MAC, which are both Estee Lauder, so I'm sure they won't like me very much -- but just as many of you, I spend lots of money on their company and deserve to be treated with respect.


----------



## panther27 (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CreamPuffer* 

 
_LOL, me too. I can't take two steps before someone is next to me asking me if I need any assistance. Can't tell you how many times someone came up to me and handed me a basket even though I had like 1 or 2 things in my hand._

 
Me too same EXACT thing with me.


----------



## iio (Jul 1, 2008)

aw that really sucks...you would think a high end MU store would have great Customer Service but I guess not.


----------



## frankenstain (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scorplove* 

 
_Better becareful throwing the "D" word around here.  You'll have some people posting how it was your fault somehow and that the associate may have been justified in his/her actions.

You need to CALL CORPORATE to vent your frustrations.  I went through something similar, but security wasn't called.  I haven't been back in that location since.  I can barely tolerate looking at the front entrance of the store without wanting to role my eyes at somebody. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Wow I just read your thread and that was something f-ed up for real.  And the replies you got from other girls that went through the same stuff as us, like the girl who put her phone in her pocket!!

I agree with you that they weren't in your place and didn't know how it made you feel though.

But hey at least you didn't have mall cops called on you more than one time when you were in there. I mean sometimes I did just browse but I bought a lot too!


----------



## cocodivatime (Aug 16, 2008)

I am glad that I found this thread and am not the only one.  I had a terrible experience at Sephora and it ruined my entire day.

It was the most uncomfortable feeling i have ever experienced.  I had a return without a receipt and it was just weird the way I was dealt with.  They processed the return and no one said anything to me specifically but it was the "atmosphere" if that makes sense.

I just felt uncomfortable and watched and i couldnt understand why.  It even went so far as to one of the sales ladies _followed_ me out of the store!!  Why she would do that?   Maybe she though I had my pockets full of lipstick and she was waiting for the alarms to go off?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I am filing a complaint with everyone I can (district managers, corporate offices and the better business bureau). 

my experience was absolutley ridiculous.  I spend SO much money at Sephora.  What is the point of accepting returns without a receipt if you treat the customer like a criminal when they return something?  i feel sad that I have to ban Sephora because I love that store but I refuse to go back out of sheer principal....and I will tell everyone that I know about it.  I'm THAT mad

Hate to drop the D bomb but it was honestly sheer discrimination.  I got followed out of the freakin store and i didnt do anything.  How do you explain that?  I can't wait to talk to someone from the corporate office.   

Anyway--that was my two cents.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow...I live over an hour away from Sephora and I'll be damnnnned if they'd do something like that to me haha.  I've been to a total of 3 all over I've had people stare at me and stuff...but never follow me.  Maybe I wasn't paying attention/it was because I was with people. 

I would call corporate...and follow up on them with it.  If this is an all over thing...I smell a lawsuit.  I work in retail, and they always tell us to never watch or follow anyone.  Just providing customer service is simply the best way to deter a thief.  End of story.


----------



## sharkbytes (Aug 27, 2008)

I particularly hate the Sephora by me...the displays are always missing the testers, with all the products out-of-order and in the wrong places.  There have been a few times I assumed that a color was sold-out, only to find that some idiot stole the tester.  It's so annoying!  If I wanted to dig around for a color, I'd go to a drug store.  


Sorry you had such a miserable experience.  When you're unfairly treated it can sour an experience that used to be enjoyable
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hope corporate resolves the matter to your satisfaction.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 27, 2008)

So, I work at a Sephora in SoCal.  I've been complained to and about, once was justifiable and the other was ridiculous.  As an employee, I've also complained about another store.  I went into a different store than the one I work at, and the DIC (person who oversees the floor at the time) took immediate notice to me being there.  I was greeted and whatnot, but immediately she started sending people over to "help" me.  I said that I didn't need any help--I didn't mention I worked at another store because I wanted them to think I was like any other client, and I wanted to see how their management operated--a few people later, I finally said "No I don't need anything, thank you."  And moved to another area of the store, where there were less people working.  Then I heard her use a common code phrase we have for potential problem clients.  I lost it.  I walked right up to her and checked her, and asked to speak to her Store Director (head manager) or her Specialist (2nd head manager.)  Turns out she WAS the fucking specialist.  AND, she attended my first group interview for my first store!  When her store director came out--Who was the leader of my basic traning!--I told her what happened.  The Specialist who sent her cast members to pay special attention to me said that she only did it because I looked familiar.  Of course I looked familiar, you had a hand in hiring me at another store!  I had a lengthy conversation with the SD, and I called our HALT Line, and I had a long discussion about it with our regional director.  Unfortunately, that particular Specialist had been dancing on thin ice for awhile, and a few months later she was let go for several other reasons.  If I hadn't complained, if I had just left the store and ignored it, she probably would have done it to a lot more people before she was let go.  And she probably did it to tons of people before me.  It's unfortunate, but at the same rate, we have an obligation to protect ourselves and our stores from loss.  I'm not saying people should be profiled, and unfortunately they often are.  In Southern California, we have a big problem with theft and big returns on high priced items without receipts, and because we have such a liberal return policy, we often have to take them back even if we know it's a shady one.  

There's a ring of over 75 people in SoCal right now, possibly including former and current cast members, where high ticketed items are being stolen from stores and returned to other ones, and the giftcards being sold for cash.  They're making thousands of dollars a week returning items.  They even have children involved.  The ring involves young african american women, young african american men, and older Hispanic ladies among others.  Some stores don't have cameras, so we have to track this ring based on description only, which sometimes aren't as specific as we like.  So if someone comes into my store and fits the description of someone we've seen stealing or bringing back possibly stolen product, I make it aware to those working around me, so that we can protect our inventory and in turn ourselves.  Anybody who works in retail would understand this.  

I'm not suggesting you don't complain, because if you were feeling disrespected, you absolutely have a right to be heard and are entitled to an apology.  However, experiences at Sephora stores are on a store to store basis.  No store would train their cast members to profile anyone, or to talk down to clients for any reason.  It's not something we're trained to do, and it's not something we would be proud of being known for.  

So I encourage you to make your concerns heard, but please take it into consideration that we have to do what we can to protect our merchandise, and there's no reason in the world we should trust everybody who comes into the store, because when we aren't looking, there's someone in the back loading their purse with lipglosses or mascaras and leaving empty boxes hidden in the units for us to find later, and at the point, there's nothing we can do about it.  If it takes awhile for you to hear anything back about your customer feedback, don't think we aren't listening.  Unfortunately, complaints called into corporate have to trickle down.  It goes to the regional team, then is brought up to the district manager, and finally it makes its way to the actual store that the incident occured in.  If you want your feedback to be dealt with faster, before leaving you should ask for the cast members' name(s) who you felt were being rude to you, then ask to speak to a manager.  If one isn't available, let them know that you will be calling in a complaint. However, there should always be a manager available, and even if they are busy, they'll stop what they're doing to handle a client's complaint or concern.  Nothing is more important to us than our clients, because without them, we wouldn't be in business.  I'm sorry you had a terrible experience, and while i don't know the details of what happened, I hope that the cast member who disrespected you or made you feel uncomfortable is dealt with asap.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CreamPuffer* 

 
_LOL, me too.  I can't take two steps before someone is next to me asking me if I need any assistance.  Can't tell you how many times someone came up to me and handed me a basket even though I had like 1 or 2 things in my hand._

 
Just FYI, we HAVE to give you a basket.  Even if you don't have anything.  It's apart of our training.  I've been "coached' about not giving clients baskets, even if they're just holding onto a lipstick.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scorplove* 

 
_YOU did, but many others were making excuses for the associates behavior.  Everything in MY situation happened just trhe way I said it did, but by the end of the thread it had been switched around into something that was completely way off base.  Like I "deserved" what happened to me.

My uncomfortableness was REAL.  No, I wasn't crying and security didn't need to be called, but being confronted as if I was a potential thief was deeply disturbing, especially when I wasn't doing anything to warrant it.

*ETA:*  You'd be surprised at how wide-spread this problem is with Sephora.  I go to the Hollywood/Highland store now and the management style is completely different.  I told them what happened at the Beverly Center location and they told me that they have clients that will travel MILES to their location, because the Beverly Center associates leave their customers feeling very uneasy and they're not very knowledgeable.  

Even if you "think" I'm a potential thief you don't have to treat me like one._

 
I've actually heard really terrible things about the Beverly Center store, and I hope something happens to correct the behavior.  I've been told that cast members there are rude and make a habit of following specific types of clients to ensure they aren't stealing.  Unfortunately, while they're following the wrong person, they're losing their DiorShow Mascaras to someone else.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scorplove* 

 
_Better becareful throwing the "D" word around here.  You'll have some people posting how it was your fault somehow and that the associate may have been justified in his/her actions.

You need to CALL CORPORATE to vent your frustrations.  I went through something similar, but security wasn't called.  I haven't been back in that location since.  I can barely tolerate looking at the front entrance of the store without wanting to role my eyes at somebody. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree.  Call the store manager and tell them how unsatisfied you are.
Because we don't know this particular situation, nobody should say it was her fault.  Right now, given the limited details we have about the incident, I'm going to believe that the client is always right.  Anytime a client feels disrespected, the employee that made them feel that way is in the wrong.  Unless you walked into the store raising hell and THEN they called security and had you removed, then you would be wrong and the complaint would just be someone venting about getting thrown out of a store for being a bitch.  Because that's not what happened, it wouldn't be fair to say it was brought on herself. 
In other threads, sometimes people take things personally and always make it a matter of race or other forms of discrimination, when they don't realize they displayed a behavior that raises a red flag to us.  

People who come in with strollers and no evidence of a baby can raise a red flag, because it's just one of many scams we have going on right now.  A woman will come in with a stroller filled with shopping bags or her purse--basically everything but a baby--and leave with product in her bags and stroller because we can't see where she's concealed it.  A clever woman was apprehended at our Fashion Valley location doing the same thing with a Baby Bjorn.  She had it wrapped around her with a blanket over it, and was cuddling it just like it was a sleeping baby, and when a cast member approached her, she got startled and jumped, and product fell from underneath the blanket.  At that point, our Loss Prevention agent was able to ask her if she had any product she'd forgotten to leave, and she said no.  They had her on camera the entire time stuffing the Baby Bjorn with product, all the while rocking it and cooing to make it look like she was holding a real child.  

Women who hold a bunch of product in their hands and refuse a basket are people we should keep an eye on.  Suddenly product will start to disappear from their hands, and they can leave with over $200 in their bag.  

People who open the boxes and remove live product: that's another scam we're dealing with.  People will open the live product, and replace it with the tester, or stuff it with tissue or sponges and make off with the live product inside.  When we go to check the box and make sure it's not empty, it feels full.  Then a client picks it up to purchase it, gets home and it's a tester or a piece of trash; how humiliating for us.  If a store is keeping its merchandise in order and its tester's clean and available, there should never be a reason for clients to have to open live product.


I know it's not right and can seem very discriminatory, but we have to protect ourselves somehow.  Just the same way clients have rights that protect them, we have to take every measure to ensure our merchandise is treated properly, and is protected from loss or damage, however, it seems that some stores and cast members are forgetting that our clients are still top priority, so they shouldn't make you feel that way, so please make yourself heard until there's a resolution to the problem.  I hope this doesn't sour you from shopping with Sephora at all, and if you feel that uncomfortable in that store, and there isn't one near you, shop online.  Beauty Insider points are redeemable online, and orders over $50 ship absolutely free.

I hope everything works out.


----------



## lara (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_People who open the boxes and remove live product: that's another scam we're dealing with.  People will open the live product, and replace it with the tester, or stuff it with tissue or sponges and make off with the live product inside.  When we go to check the box and make sure it's not empty, it feels full.  Then a client picks it up to purchase it, gets home and it's a tester or a piece of trash; how humiliating for us.  If a store is keeping its merchandise in order and its tester's clean and available, there should never be a reason for clients to have to open live product._

 
Wait, _what_? Why is live stock even out on the floor?


----------



## frocher (Aug 27, 2008)

.....


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_People who open the boxes and remove live product: that's another scam we're dealing with. People will open the live product, and replace it with the tester, or stuff it with tissue or sponges and make off with the live product inside. When we go to check the box and make sure it's not empty, it feels full. Then a client picks it up to purchase it, gets home and it's a tester or a piece of trash; how humiliating for us. If a store is keeping its merchandise in order and its tester's clean and available, there should never be a reason for clients to have to open live product._

 
And that's exactly the reason I _do_ open products on the floor before I buy.  That and to make sure some idiot didn't open the live product and test it instead.  Just Sunday, I checked a MUFE concealor I was buying and sure enough, someone had tested it.  I grabbed the other one that hadn't been tested.


----------



## frocher (Aug 27, 2008)

............


----------



## lara (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_At Sephora the products are out, like a grocery store.  You pick up what you want, put it in your basket and stand in line to checkout._

 
Good grief. The damages/theft percentages in those stores must be _amazing_.

ETA: no wonder the staff are twitchy about people picking up stock boxes. I'd be going out of my mind.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Good grief. The damages/theft percentages in those stores must be amazing.

ETA: no wonder the staff are twitchy about people picking up stock boxes. I'd be going out of my mind._

 
Yeah, the entire atmosphere of our store is supposed to be very open.  Everything should have at least one tester available, we keep our sanitary supplies and disposables all over the place for clients to to test product, and live product is out in the open so that clients can just grab what they want.

It eliminates people having to wait for someone to become available to grab one minor item for them.  And because our store is so huge, it would take us forever to locate an item for a client if we kept things stored away from them.

It's a pain in the ass, and we do get a lot of damages and theft, but that's the way corporate wants it, so we just have to grin and bear it.


----------



## slogirl (Aug 27, 2008)

I wrote on online and got a quick "generic" reply but then about 3 days later  I got an email from the store manager - it sounds like they have a standard reply "they will work on it and talk to the person..."  I got no offer etc to come in . I stopped shopping there for about 4 months and then gave in. Funny think this girl still works there and nothing has changed - I just stay away and go to the people who are nice etc..


----------



## elloyello (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_So, I work at a Sephora in SoCal. I've been complained to and about, once was justifiable and the other was ridiculous. As an employee, I've also complained about another store. I went into a different store than the one I work at, and the DIC (person who oversees the floor at the time) took immediate notice to me being there. I was greeted and whatnot, but immediately she started sending people over to "help" me. I said that I didn't need any help--I didn't mention I worked at another store because I wanted them to think I was like any other client, and I wanted to see how their management operated--a few people later, I finally said "No I don't need anything, thank you." And moved to another area of the store, where there were less people working. Then I heard her use a common code phrase we have for potential problem clients. I lost it. I walked right up to her and checked her, and asked to speak to her Store Director (head manager) or her Specialist (2nd head manager.) Turns out she WAS the fucking specialist. AND, she attended my first group interview for my first store! When her store director came out--Who was the leader of my basic traning!--I told her what happened. The Specialist who sent her cast members to pay special attention to me said that she only did it because I looked familiar. Of course I looked familiar, you had a hand in hiring me at another store! I had a lengthy conversation with the SD, and I called our HALT Line, and I had a long discussion about it with our regional director. Unfortunately, that particular Specialist had been dancing on thin ice for awhile, and a few months later she was let go for several other reasons. If I hadn't complained, if I had just left the store and ignored it, she probably would have done it to a lot more people before she was let go. And she probably did it to tons of people before me. It's unfortunate, but at the same rate, we have an obligation to protect ourselves and our stores from loss. I'm not saying people should be profiled, and unfortunately they often are. In Southern California, we have a big problem with theft and big returns on high priced items without receipts, and because we have such a liberal return policy, we often have to take them back even if we know it's a shady one. 

There's a ring of over 75 people in SoCal right now, possibly including former and current cast members, where high ticketed items are being stolen from stores and returned to other ones, and the giftcards being sold for cash. They're making thousands of dollars a week returning items. They even have children involved. The ring involves young african american women, young african american men, and older Hispanic ladies among others. Some stores don't have cameras, so we have to track this ring based on description only, which sometimes aren't as specific as we like. So if someone comes into my store and fits the description of someone we've seen stealing or bringing back possibly stolen product, I make it aware to those working around me, so that we can protect our inventory and in turn ourselves. Anybody who works in retail would understand this. 

I'm not suggesting you don't complain, because if you were feeling disrespected, you absolutely have a right to be heard and are entitled to an apology. However, experiences at Sephora stores are on a store to store basis. No store would train their cast members to profile anyone, or to talk down to clients for any reason. It's not something we're trained to do, and it's not something we would be proud of being known for. 

So I encourage you to make your concerns heard, but please take it into consideration that we have to do what we can to protect our merchandise, and there's no reason in the world we should trust everybody who comes into the store, because when we aren't looking, there's someone in the back loading their purse with lipglosses or mascaras and leaving empty boxes hidden in the units for us to find later, and at the point, there's nothing we can do about it. If it takes awhile for you to hear anything back about your customer feedback, don't think we aren't listening. Unfortunately, complaints called into corporate have to trickle down. It goes to the regional team, then is brought up to the district manager, and finally it makes its way to the actual store that the incident occured in. If you want your feedback to be dealt with faster, before leaving you should ask for the cast members' name(s) who you felt were being rude to you, then ask to speak to a manager. If one isn't available, let them know that you will be calling in a complaint. However, there should always be a manager available, and even if they are busy, they'll stop what they're doing to handle a client's complaint or concern. Nothing is more important to us than our clients, because without them, we wouldn't be in business. I'm sorry you had a terrible experience, and while i don't know the details of what happened, I hope that the cast member who disrespected you or made you feel uncomfortable is dealt with asap.



Just FYI, we HAVE to give you a basket. Even if you don't have anything. It's apart of our training. I've been "coached' about not giving clients baskets, even if they're just holding onto a lipstick.



I've actually heard really terrible things about the Beverly Center store, and I hope something happens to correct the behavior. I've been told that cast members there are rude and make a habit of following specific types of clients to ensure they aren't stealing. Unfortunately, while they're following the wrong person, they're losing their DiorShow Mascaras to someone else.


I agree. Call the store manager and tell them how unsatisfied you are.
Because we don't know this particular situation, nobody should say it was her fault. Right now, given the limited details we have about the incident, I'm going to believe that the client is always right. Anytime a client feels disrespected, the employee that made them feel that way is in the wrong. Unless you walked into the store raising hell and THEN they called security and had you removed, then you would be wrong and the complaint would just be someone venting about getting thrown out of a store for being a bitch. Because that's not what happened, it wouldn't be fair to say it was brought on herself. 
In other threads, sometimes people take things personally and always make it a matter of race or other forms of discrimination, when they don't realize they displayed a behavior that raises a red flag to us. 

People who come in with strollers and no evidence of a baby can raise a red flag, because it's just one of many scams we have going on right now. A woman will come in with a stroller filled with shopping bags or her purse--basically everything but a baby--and leave with product in her bags and stroller because we can't see where she's concealed it. A clever woman was apprehended at our Fashion Valley location doing the same thing with a Baby Bjorn. She had it wrapped around her with a blanket over it, and was cuddling it just like it was a sleeping baby, and when a cast member approached her, she got startled and jumped, and product fell from underneath the blanket. At that point, our Loss Prevention agent was able to ask her if she had any product she'd forgotten to leave, and she said no. They had her on camera the entire time stuffing the Baby Bjorn with product, all the while rocking it and cooing to make it look like she was holding a real child. 

Women who hold a bunch of product in their hands and refuse a basket are people we should keep an eye on. Suddenly product will start to disappear from their hands, and they can leave with over $200 in their bag. 

People who open the boxes and remove live product: that's another scam we're dealing with. People will open the live product, and replace it with the tester, or stuff it with tissue or sponges and make off with the live product inside. When we go to check the box and make sure it's not empty, it feels full. Then a client picks it up to purchase it, gets home and it's a tester or a piece of trash; how humiliating for us. If a store is keeping its merchandise in order and its tester's clean and available, there should never be a reason for clients to have to open live product.


I know it's not right and can seem very discriminatory, but we have to protect ourselves somehow. Just the same way clients have rights that protect them, we have to take every measure to ensure our merchandise is treated properly, and is protected from loss or damage, however, it seems that some stores and cast members are forgetting that our clients are still top priority, so they shouldn't make you feel that way, so please make yourself heard until there's a resolution to the problem. I hope this doesn't sour you from shopping with Sephora at all, and if you feel that uncomfortable in that store, and there isn't one near you, shop online. Beauty Insider points are redeemable online, and orders over $50 ship absolutely free.

I hope everything works out._

 

I heard some stores flag customers who do the frequent return thing, cause that sounds hella shady and it's kinda messed up to Sephora, since they're basically buying products that aren't theirs. If Sephora doesn't do that currently, i think they should. it would help

Wish people would stop shoplifting since it would only drive up prices for the rest of us. And people tailing based on race has happened to me before, but i never mind since they're really helpful if you need them to be. I love Sephora and the free atmosphere. But i hate the fact that in the future, that freedom might not be there anymore =( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW i think it was really cool of you to stand up to that lady at the diff sephora you went to.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 4, 2008)

I work at Sephora and I'm very sorry about your experience unfortunately some Sephora's have snooty employees or lazy for that matter...I would have asked to speak to the manager and told them exactly who mistreated you...I can understand if maybe you don't want to call someone out, in that case i would have left and called...Hopefully someone got reprimanded.


----------



## WhippedCrm (Oct 5, 2008)

wow i thought it was just me that felt this way. i always feel uncomfortable in sephora now and i do feel like they think im a shoplifter or something and i have no clue why. Im buy stuff all the time, i dont get it. esp now that the store had a makeover, i get a really nasty vibe and the last time i was there i told my husband i wont go back.

then there was this guy that worked there who came up to me  another time when  i was testing  a product.. he acted like i had the ebola virus or something and made me feel so bad~


----------



## Mackenzie13 (Jul 6, 2012)

Go to the Sephora website and write them an email using the complaint option. Tell them what store it was at and a Specialist should email you back very soon.
  	I had just had this problem in NY and they helped me right out with everything.


----------



## hellokaekai (Jul 25, 2012)

it just happened to me today about their customer dervice.  I am Asain.  I always shop at Sephora in Colorado Flatiron Mall.  Every single time I shop there. No one greet me when I walk in. But when White people walk in, I heard greeting nice voice from the back.  I am upset for what they did.  No one help me find products I want.  One time I asked one lady to help me find a makeup to contour my face.  All she did just told mr go to check it at Too Faced counter.  That's it.  After that I saw a white lady asked her about a make up to contour her face.  That lady brought het to check bronzer  that have color matches with her.  Same help request but different response. After that I need to wsit for some cashier to ring stuff for me.  Wait forever!  Nobody comes to ring me up!  Finally, there is a customer waiting in a line after me.  I saw a cashier came to ring me up.  That time I thought what if nobody wait in a line except me, nobody might come to ring stuff for me.  I talk with my Asain friends about their service and intetestingly my all friends got same bad experience.  We feel unwanted in the store.  I don't wanna compare how well they service White customers that shop their but it is hard to explain why their service is bad for Asains but nice to White customers.  Everytime I shop there, cashiers seem angry at me.  But say hi and nice to a next customer after me.


----------



## Mackenzie13 (Jul 26, 2012)

Thats horrible. Do send them an email and complain...no one should get bad customer service when we are the ones buying things from the store.
http://www.sephora.com/customerService/contactUs.jsp?mediaId=10700018
  	*Make sure you put the mall name and state*


----------



## oldworld (Oct 10, 2012)

Hello to all here.....I wanted to give you a slightly different perspective on this subject......that from the employee side.  This is a retail high end store and people come to sephora for many reasons.  Selection, cleanliness, and hopefully a pleasant shopping experience with a smart staff.  All your points are valid and generally unacceptable.  People are people and that goes for employees.  They have bad days, they have feelings too.  I can't tell you how many people are simply rude to the staff.  While we judge mishaps on the customer side, lets think about the reverse, and how the employees have to take S&*T from very rude customers.  The ones who think if they rant and rave they can get anything they want.  The customers who always make complaints no matter what you do.
  	Sephora is a unique place for cosmetics.  They take back everything.....receipt or not.  Do you know how many people take advantage of that policy?  Buy a product, use it till it's gone, then return it saying it didn't work and buy another of the same and keep returning items over and over and over??  It is happening like crazy. To make it worse, we have to give them service while shopping, knowing full well that the items they are buying will be returned empty in 30 days.  And if we give them a little attitude because essentially we are wasting time with them, they will call corporate, and we get our ass chewed out, and then on top of it all, they get a gift card.....imagine that.
  	Then there is the theft issue.....Sephora has a very care free policy on stealing.  All employees no matter where you shop at any corporation should protect company assets.  This is true even at sepohora.  They have many items out that are in excess of $50 and easily can be stolen and easily concealed.  There are no security tapes/stickers etc on the products like every other store in America to prevent stealing.  You walk out the door and the alarm sounds....not at sephora.  So we have to watch.  With the economy as it is, staff hours are light and there are just not enough staff in the store to deter theft.  As a result, those who want to steal will steal big time.  Keep the employee distracted, and a small team can steal thousands in a minute.
  	That effects the bottom line in the store, and effects employee compensation down the line.  No raises, no bonuses, no nothing.  Hell, there are even those that steal all the time that still have the nerve to "shop???" in our store, and pretend we don't know....we know.  Just frustrating for us because there is nothing we can do even if we catch them.  It's kind of a joke.
  	So you see, it's just not as simple as it seems.  We try our best and for the most part, a majority of the employees are career people and really care about their jobs and the way they treat people.  Not 100% of the employees, but alot.  Every company will end up have bad employees with poor attitudes....hell I even can bet you know a few where you work.


----------



## amy671986 (May 20, 2013)

ya sephora sucks...i hv spent lik 1000$ at sephora and i am a vib member since 2 yrs nd they mistreat me...even sales associate on the phone are very rude.the canceled my order giving me some crap reason and said if i want to buy somethin from spehora then i have o visit their store.i cant make orders online..i wud rather spend my money at macys or ulta.i wud never goto sephora again in my life...mac carried much better products than sephora...also macys nad nordstorm has much more better brands....i wud prefer tat over sephora...i hv 100$ gift card..I think i vl give it to my frn if she wana spend it at sephora....


----------

